# When do the bradys stop?!?!



## amyamyamy

My LO was born 30 + 2 for unknown reasons, he is currently 35 + 0 and continues to have around 20 bradys a day. He usually clusters with feeding (beginning of feed, end of feed, an hour after feed) due to reflux and has some at random other times.... He was bagged for a bad spell a few days ago and I just can't keep watching this it is so heart breaking and terrifying.... Everyone keeps saying he will grow out of them but I feel like they are getting worse even though he does self resolve some of them. When do the bradys stop?!?!?


----------



## amyamyamy

:cry:


----------



## SucreK

My girls were born at 33+4. The one who wasn't sick and came home after 16 days in the NICU stopped having bradys in her 35th week. My daughter who was quite sick stopped having bradys when she was ~full term. It drove me crazy too, and I asked the nurses ALL THE TIME when they would stop. And then one day they just did.

I hope it's sooner than later for your LO!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Brady's usually do not stop till they are around the full term age. My NICU would not release any babies unless they have not had a Brady in 8 days.


----------



## amyamyamy

I wanted to stop back by and update this thread for future nicu parents who may be in despair as I was, to let you know what happened for us.

My son was finally discharged at 42 weeks, so we stayed 2 weeks past his due date. He continued to have bradys up until the day of his discharge but what happened for us was, his bradys slowly stopped being so severe and started self-resolving (not requiring stim). His nicu counted a significant brady as heart rate less than 60 for 20 seconds and/or requiring stimulation. Once he didn't have a significant brady he was discharged. For my son, the later bradys (once he hit term age) were caused by several things: 1. reflux, 2. improper feeding tube placement (in his esophagus, not far enough in) and 3. UTI not yet diagnosed (he had several during his stay). 

DO NOT LOSE HOPE, as everyone says, it does get better! It just took us three long heart wrenching months.


----------



## BSelck24

Yes! Great update! I just found your thread and wanted add for any new preemie parent that you should definitely expect the Brady's up to full term gestation age and especially around feelings. Our babies are working really hard at learning to suck and swallow their milk and oh ya breathe while doing that too! They will learn, but it does take time. Just know it is common and nearly expected and the nurses know exactly how to handle it!! :hugs:


----------

